# Am I wrong or this app is really bad?



## Arsene Lupin (Jun 29, 2014)

I studied Socionics with the wikipedia, so I'm not really confident about me right now.

I came across with an app called "Socionics" for android, and I downloaded it. It has tests, descriptions, relationships...
It was fine. But then, I decided to do the tests. THey typed me as an INTp (I think that's ILI or the MBTI INTJ), while I'm an INTP in MBTI (and because of this, i think i'm an INTj in Socionics)

Thinking there was a mistake (mine or from the app) I read one of the descriptions of INTp: Doubtful, insecure, improvisor, checks continuously his ideas (more or less) disorganised... WHICH IS THE OPPOSITE OF THE MBTI INTJ and EXACTLY like the MBTI INTP.

I checked then the INTj (LII, INTP) and I read "organised, cares about time, stubborn, hardly changes his mind... Again, an MBTI INTJ and the opposite of the mbti INTP. 


So, am I wrong? THe app is crap? Both?


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm an LII and typed as an ILI by socionics tests. The descriptions are shit. Think about it; they're only some person's vague picture of an individual of a particular type. It doesn't account for other variables, like subtype, instinctual variants, and other psychological factors. 

I'd recommend reading about information elements and Model A if you're interested. Plenty of good online resources; there's a sticky with all the links.


----------



## Arsene Lupin (Jun 29, 2014)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> I'm an LII and typed as an ILI by socionics tests. The descriptions are shit. Think about it; they're only some person's vague picture of an individual of a particular type. It doesn't account for other variables, *like subtype, instinctual variants,* and other psychological factors.
> 
> I'd recommend reading about information elements and Model A if you're interested. Plenty of good online resources; there's a sticky with all the links.


the bold and the C - LII - Ne in your signature made me even more confused...

But I still don't get it: I can have Ti-Ne in MB and Ni Te in socionics? How is that possible?

I guess I'll do the easiest thing: search other descriptions, see if they fit with the app (that seems really seedy) and take my conclusions.

And, in my opinion, the descriptions are the most important part: you need to be sure and check the test results, not believing in them blindly!

Thanks for the information (and the new subjects to learn)!


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Arsene Lupin said:


> the bold and the C - LII - Ne in your signature made me even more confused...
> 
> But I still don't get it: I can have Ti-Ne in MB and Ni Te in socionics? How is that possible?


Functions and their organization is defined differently in the two systems, but in the case of TiNe and NiTe, it's really not possible



Arsene Lupin said:


> And, in my opinion, the descriptions are the most important part: you need to be sure and check the test results, not believing in them blindly!


yeah, I'm telling you both the descriptions and the test results are shit. If you care enough to, read about the functions and Model A (the socionics version of the dom-aux-tert-inferior stacking). 

DCNH subtype and Instinctual variants are other things.


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

INTJ and ILI. I think it's possible for some to type as INTJ and LII or INTP and ILI... but that's partially due to they very stereotypical way we view types, and partially due to not fully understanding ourselves. Also some INTJ type as LSI... or LIE. It's a strange and varied world out there.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Elyasis said:


> Also some INTJ type as LSI... or LIE. It's a strange and varied world out there.


Seen that and it irks me out. The INTJ and LSI. LIE I can understand to a degree because xNTJ is still xNTJ in my book because Ni-Te. 

Saw someone suggest SEI and INTJ in the Facebook group. Felt like slitting someone's wrists and it wasn't mine.


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

-Ephemeral- said:


> Seen that and it irks me out. The INTJ and LSI. LIE I can understand to a degree because xNTJ is still xNTJ in my book because Ni-Te.
> 
> Saw someone suggest SEI and INTJ in the Facebook group. Felt like slitting someone's wrists and it wasn't mine.


Can I watch? :3

I enjoy a little blood sport in the mornings. Really gets me pumped and ready for the day.


SEI and INTJ is pretty bad... I could see an ESI that's an INTJ... especially if the INTJ is looping NiFi hardcore.

Anyway... my thought is that it's mostly Keirsey's fault. I'll make him the scapegoat guise, no probs.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Elyasis said:


> Can I watch? :3
> 
> I enjoy a little blood sport in the mornings. Really gets me pumped and ready for the day.


It didn't go anywhere because she pulled out and I think they deleted it, haha. Too much drama?


----------

